

Why cloud services should care about customer support - jon_dahl
http://zencoder.com/encoder-blog/2011/02/23/support/

======
samuel1604
I have been using Rackspace as my cloud provider and they have some pretty
cool support people in there..

------
saurik
On the flipside, I gravitate towards services that don't require much support
(I have never actually needed support from Amazon AWS, and the only time I
talked to 1&1 was when there was a hardware failure, and really only notifying
them was my entire involvement). If you are going to have support, for the
love of God charge for it: 99% of people using cloud services don't really
know what they are doing, are going to want a ton of support and are probably
going to insist on trying your platform for free. Companies that know what
they are doing know that that has to be paid for somehow, and it is coming out
of their margins, which sucks.

